# Question for E46 M3 owners



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh, on the fuel economy thing.... it is a concern but since I drive on highways and at highways speeds most of the time, I don't think it would be an issue. Like others I leave for work early or late so as to miss the congestion.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

safetywork said:


> Thanks all for your replies. My daily commute is about 100 miles round trip, mostly highway and on roads... well.... I guess as well as LA/Orange County has to offer. However I do drive from south Orange County to San Jose often. Its these trips that running without a spare bothers me. I didn't think of buying a "donut" and jack as others have recommended.
> 
> As for using the M as my daily driver, I currently own a 996 C2 (weekender / autocross / track) and a 525iT as my daily. I like to "consolidate my overhead" thus I'm looking for something that can serve dual purpose. The M is perfect for me as the performance is identical to the 996 plus it has a useable trunk and rear seats for those rare occasions when I need them. Plus my son is getting older and the safety seat in the rear of a 996 C2 is very tight. My son's face is right up on the rear of the front seat! I'm concerned that if I need to hit the brakes HARD, my son's face will go right into the back of my seat before the seat belts has time to "grab" him.
> 
> ...


i would be nervous too, when i bought my M...in the first year, I took a trip to Virginia from NYC....it was an awesome ride, but i didnt worry about a spare tire, nor did I have one, nor equipped to deal with flats, but I did it anyway, lucky for me, I didnt get a flat, but now I cant believe I did such a risky thing. (man..what a run on sentence!)

Hey your son is one lucky boy, can you adopt me too..hahahaha....I can eat and support and change my diapers all by myself!!!...just give me a ride in the 996!!!! LMAO :rofl:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Lack of spare doesn't bother me. We have two cars that don't have spares.
> 
> There have been so few flats where a spare would help that it doesn't bother me. I know other people have had trouble, and I still have to wonder about how much attention to tire pressure and the road in front of them they are paying. Some just seem to be unlucky.
> 
> ...


I agree. You can't get a M3 if you have to worry about trivialities like fuel economy. That's what Hondas are for.

I've driven for years without a spare, without issue--- pay attention to the road and don't drive over crap, simple. If it's a problem, strap one in the trunk. Problem solved.


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

Riuster said:


> i would be nervous too, when i bought my M...in the first year, I took a trip to Virginia from NYC....it was an awesome ride, but i didnt worry about a spare tire, nor did I have one, nor equipped to deal with flats, but I did it anyway, lucky for me, I didnt get a flat, but now I cant believe I did such a risky thing. (man..what a run on sentence!)
> 
> Hey your son is one lucky boy, can you adopt me too..hahahaha....I can eat and support and change my diapers all by myself!!!...just give me a ride in the 996!!!! LMAO :rofl:


I'd be happy to take you out for a fun run :rofl: but you live too far away!

I'll be the first to admit that I'm lucky to own what I have but reality is setting in, I need to consolidate. My son's education and sports events have priority now. I hate to sell the 996 but I must do what must be done and if I have to, I might as well get something that'll take the place of my 5 and 996 :bawling:   .

In a week or two I'll have either be the new owner of a 330ci or a M3. More stops to the dealer :thumbup: .


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> I've driven for years without a spare, without issue--- pay attention to the road and don't drive over crap, simple.


Do you think we all DO NOT pay attention to the road? Ill tell you, I must be an expert on dodging potholes, been doing it for the past 14 years here in METRO NYC TRI STATE AREA.

Do you think I can see a nail in the road? Can you see a nail on the highway going at 80mph? If you can, I need to get my eyes checked again, because I CANT BLOODY SEE IT!!!!

Dont judge your skills in driving over PERFECT pavement OUT there in CALI (except for EAST LA, ewww) or FL or AZ....drivers here in NYC Metro area, are not pleasant drivers, nor the roads, put that variable in your equation. Nor do I need a response, "then just move"...JJJEEEZZZ!!!!...soo simple isn't it.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Riuster said:


> Do you think we all DO NOT pay attention to the road? Ill tell you, I must be an expert on dodging potholes, been doing it for the past 14 years here in METRO NYC TRI STATE AREA.
> 
> Do you think I can see a nail in the road? Can you see a nail on the highway going at 80mph? If you can, I need to get my eyes checked again, because I CANT BLOODY SEE IT!!!!
> 
> Dont judge your skills in driving over PERFECT pavement OUT there in CALI (except for EAST LA, ewww) or FL or AZ....drivers here in NYC Metro area, are not pleasant drivers, nor the roads, put that variable in your equation. Nor do I need a response, "then just move"...JJJEEEZZZ!!!!...soo simple isn't it.


My sig states that I'm from Toronto so I'm not shedding too many tears for your situation... NYC isn't the only place in the world with crap roads and traffic. The snow plows create havoc to the highway's driving surface.

I'll readily drive without a spare--- in fact I've drive road trips of 5000 miles without a spare in the past. I just got back from a Toronto->Moab trip without a spare. Many years ago, I jettisoned the spare in my hatchback to make space for the stereo system and drove without any mobility kit for years.

My "pay attention to the road and don't drive over crap" formula has worked well for 20 years and well over 500,000 driving miles. I've Never changed a tire at the side of the road.


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm really surprised by all the paranoia over flat tires.

I'm way more concerned about being a$$ packed by an inattentive driver while sitting at a red light.

3 rear enders in 25 years, two totaled and dozens of near misses.:thumbdwn:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> My sig states that I'm from Toronto so I'm not shedding too many tears for your situation... NYC isn't the only place in the world with crap roads and traffic. The snow plows create havoc to the highway's driving surface.
> 
> I'll readily drive without a spare--- in fact I've drive road trips of 5000 miles without a spare in the past. I just got back from a Toronto->Moab trip without a spare. Many years ago, I jettisoned the spare in my hatchback to make space for the stereo system and drove without any mobility kit for years.
> 
> My "pay attention to the road and don't drive over crap" formula has worked well for 20 years and well over 500,000 driving miles. I've Never changed a tire at the side of the road.


WOW....lucky you..ALLAH is truly with you..UNLIKE INFIDELS LIKE ME..LMAO!!..IM an INFIDELLL!!!!


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

BB330i said:


> I'm really surprised by all the paranoia over flat tires.
> 
> I'm way more concerned about being a$$ packed by an inattentive driver while sitting at a red light.
> 
> 3 rear enders in 25 years, two totaled and dozens of near misses.:thumbdwn:


Im the only one creating this Paranoia.....sorry...Im just a very emotionally disturbed person...hahahah

3 rear enders....unlucky..now that costs more than flats! I almost had such issues, so I have to drive for the guy in front of me, back of me and the two sides...its a REALLY hard job.....especially in city driving, lots of distractions, and dont forget the potholes...its a Job and a HALF!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Riuster said:


> ...and tire wear, well you can get a maximum of 20K miles on your rears..other owners claim only 12 to 14K miles


Some of us 330 owners only get 12-14k out of our rears too :angel:

:drive: :banana:

(2 flats in 21 months here - I wouldn't be without a spare of some sort - a donut is good enough for a day or three)


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

Riuster said:


> Im the only one creating this Paranoia.....sorry...Im just a very emotionally disturbed person...hahahah
> 
> 3 rear enders....unlucky..now that costs more than flats! I almost had such issues, so I have to drive for the guy in front of me, back of me and the two sides...its a REALLY hard job.....especially in city driving, lots of distractions, and dont forget the potholes...its a Job and a HALF!


I hear you about driving for the other guy. That's how my near misses have ended without impact. Sometimes your stuck with no way out and all you can do is hang on for the ride.

Back to the M3, I second the advice above, do not drive one unless you a prepared to buy. While my new 330i that I ordered just as I wanted it was in for it's first service I drove an M3. Haven't seen the 330i since, sure was a great car though.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Riuster said:


> I had 4 flats on my M3, 2x without a spare, so I bought a spare and got even a patch kit, even patched a tire upon a flat tire event. It was not a pretty experience on all occassions. YOU BETTER GET a SPARE!!!!!
> 
> Look, if you want a practical car for every day driving for your commute, dont use the M3, its a bad choice, Im so scared of traveling long distances due to the different tire size on the fronts and the rear, and I have 19x10 wheels with 285 tires on the back, once I get a flat I cant take it to a JOE SCHMOE tire & fix place, they will scratch my wheels and most cant handle low profile wide widths, and my spare can only take me so far. Tires also are not cheap, pretty damn expensive....I had to replace it four times...and cost me over 2K just to maintain my low profiles, even 18s are not that cheap either.
> 
> ...


 How is it cheaper to run 3 cars than just one -admittedly - expensive one?


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Riuster said:


> My advice is NOT to use the M3 as a daily car, it eats up gas like there is no tomorrow, and tire wear, well you can get a maximum of 20K miles on your rears..other owners claim only 12 to 14K miles....is it economical, NO WAY, I have 3 cars, an Acura, a Honda and my M3, I use my HOnda as my daily commuter, its convenient, saves on the gas, and starts each and every time. If you get the M3....better get a civic with it.


I use my M3 as a daily driver. I'm having fun driving it every day. I can live with the gas mileage. It's not optimal, but it's still better than my wife's Liberty's. 

Each to his own, but to me, owning such a great car and not driving it every day would kill me. I have stock 18-inch rims/tires. I would imagine myself getting in more trouble by using 285/19 tires, but IMO, BMW did not choose that size as OEM for a reason.


----------

